# heritage?



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

i just never heard of them and was wondering if anyone knows anything about them?


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Heritage Revolvers*

Manufactured by Heritage Manufacturing, Inc. Opa Locka FL since 1992. Single Action Revolvers rimfire and center fire. value in the $100 to $200 range. I have not owned one but have looked at many that did not impress me. I would much prefer Colt or Ruger or any of the quality SSA Clone revolvers but Heritage are very reasonably priced.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't really know anything about them except that they're very inexpensive. I was thinking about buying a new Heritage .22 revolver for like $170 at the gun show the other day, but I figured I'd be better off saving for the Ruger or alike.

-Jeff-


----------

